# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  TORUNUN tarih 18 MART

## ORHAN AFACAN

TORUNUM YARIN 18 MART'TIR

Sevgili torunum: bak yarın 18 Marttır.
On sekiz Mart ne! Bilmen Var Olman için şarttır.

Otur şöyle yanıma birazcık anlatayım.
Dünü, günü, yarını birbirine katayım

Kuruluşa gidelim biz ilk önce özetle 
Olacakları olmadan sen, çok güzel gözetle.

Bir çınar çıktı 1290 da Söğütten
Güç aldı Edabalinin verdiği öğütten-

Dallandı, budaklandı, güçlendi, köklendi
Sonra İstanbula fetih için yüklendi.

Böylece Fetih hadisiyle muhatap oldu
Fetihle, haclı daha çok kin, ıstırap doldu

Cihan Devleti oldu kaç asır ecdadımız.
Hasta Adama çıktı daha sonra adımız.

1453 ten 1915e
Geliboluyu verdiler Cehennemi bir ateşe

Denizden, karadan havadan tam muhasara
Hayatı bırak, ölüme bulunmuyor ara.

Dedesiyle, babasıyla yan yana torunlar
Canlarını alan oyuncakları, kurşunlar.

Siperi, zırhı oldu yığılan boş kovanlar
Mehter marşı söylerdi mermilerle, avanlar..

Ölümü bile yendi imanı, cesareti.
Vatan aşkıyla bitti hayata esareti.

Çocuk canıyla yaptı en güzel ticareti.
Odu Kutlu asker diye resulün işareti.

Makberi değil Onun Çanakkale Cenneti.
Başındaki gül, Selvi Resule şahadeti

18 Martta yeni bir çağ girilmedi
Ne yaptılarsa da Çanakkale geçilmedi.

***
Ağlama ki kalmasın şehitlikte gözyaşın
Çanakkale ruhuyla sen ahirete taşın.

Vatanı, hilali sözde değil özünle sev
Emeğinin teriyle yıkanan, yüzünle sev.

Aklın gözden dökülsün, dizde bağın çözülsün.
Ruhun tenden sökülsün belin, başın bükülsün.

İhramla, cüppeyle değil, kefen giyerek gez
Cephedeyim, şehit oldum ben diyerek gez.

Vatan, bayrak aşkını tüm hücrelerinde sez
Ömrünün Doktorası hazırlayacağın tez.

Ecdadımız anlamış ,çok iyi biliyordu.
Madde de, manada lazım bir güçlü ordu.

Orhan AFACAN
mümkünse 3 ihlas ,1 fatiha hediye edelim teşekkürler.

----------

